# EGR problem(po400)



## david503bk (Jul 12, 2008)

So I have had my tube takin off for awhile now. My vacuum line is plugged and I have a plate on the opening on my header. I passed deq 2 years ago. Now I tried again and failed. Any suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the inspection facility is plugging their test equipment into the OBD-II port on the car and they register a P0400 code, then you fail automatically. To rid the fault code, you'll have to reconnect the EGR system.


----------

